# Morbark M15R or new M18RX



## Oak Savanna (Nov 30, 2014)

Any one running one of these machines or know someone who is? My 15" Vermeer is getting up in hours and age and is starting to have issues here and there. Bought a 12" morbark this summer for a back up machine and really like it. I think the next one will be red also.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a m18rx and love it. I have the 140 hp John deere engine. It chips all day on about 20 gals of fuel. But they don't have that engine available in the new tier 4 emissions.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 1, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have a m18rx and love it. I have the 140 hp John deere engine. It chips all day on about 20 gals of fuel. But they don't have that engine available in the new tier 4 emissions.



Thanks for the feed back Jared. I seem to remember a post of you with a new morbark and couldn't remember if you got a 15 or 18" machine. My morbark dealer said I can get 143hp or a 173hp. Not sure what to get yet. We are gonna be feeding it with a skid steer and or mini skid on land clearing jobs and road side work. If you have a minute or 2 during the day could you take a video of that thing in action and post it?! Can't find any videos of the 18rx in action online. Pretty sure I have my heart set on the 18rx. Thanks.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 1, 2014)

Are you on fb


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 1, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Are you on fb


no, ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 1, 2014)

I will have to try and upload some videos to you tube as arboristsite wouldn't let you direct upload.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 1, 2014)

No worries, Only if you have time. Would like to see that machine eating some wood.


----------



## Kimberly Sullivan (Dec 2, 2014)

It chips all day on about 20 gals of fuel.


----------



## no tree to big (Dec 2, 2014)

If u are feeding with a machine more power is better! We have a 15" morbark with the 140 on my crew and we are always waiting on it and we don't chip very big...


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 3, 2014)

Take a look at the terex 750 hd it's 18". Machine impressed me in the 7k pound weight class. We ordered one to replace what we pulled behind our bucket. Some of the bandits and morbarks are heavy great chippers but if you want 18" they get up around 9k.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 3, 2014)

mattfr12 said:


> Take a look at the terex 750 hd it's 18". Machine impressed me in the 7k pound weight class. We ordered one to replace what we pulled behind our bucket. Some of the bandits and morbarks are heavy great chippers but if you want 18" they get up around 9k.



I have heard good things about terex chippers. I have no idea who the dealer is around here if there is one at all. Everyone around here runs Vermeer but I am getting tired of the sensors, switches, solenoids, computer always screwing up. Too much electrical garbage on those machines. The bandit dealer down our way is useless too. They have nothing in their yard and every question you ask he has to look into and get back to you. It's too bad because I think bandit is a good machine. Will see what I decide over the winter. Thanks for the input so far guys.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 3, 2014)

If you need hooked up with a good terex guy let me know a personal friend of mine has a dealership I'm sure I can talk him into giving you a better price than most. Get a price off him to compare he will know off the top of his head. I have to wait around 30 days then they just deliver it from the factory. I was really surprised in there pricing.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 4, 2014)

Timberland truck in bassatt, va is also a terex dealer. He's a good guy to deal with


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 4, 2014)

That's where I got mine from. As soon as he became a dealer I was all over converting to them.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 4, 2014)

They have some promising designs on bigger grinders coming out. Everything now is all gas but in the near future they are gonna be working on the higher hp stuff.


----------



## no tree to big (Dec 4, 2014)

So Matt what kind of new toys you got? Get back on whatja do!


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 4, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Timberland truck in bassatt, va is also a terex dealer. He's a good guy to deal with



I was chatting with the timberland guys at the TCIA expo. Nice people. If I went to them for a chipper I am afraid I would be towing it home with one of their grapple trucks!! They build some sweet set ups!


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 5, 2014)

Yep happened to me did the kboom first tho then started with the chippers.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 5, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> So Matt what kind of new toys you got? Get back on whatja do!



Not to much more in the toys department. Making a bigger push into trying to recycle our own waste been looking at tub grinders. Got super busy over the summer and don't think I loguged on once. I'll have to get into reading the what did ya do today thread again as things slow back down around xmas.

I check out here and the buzz around lunchtime


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Dec 5, 2014)

You might get a better response under the equipment forum.
Take a look at these. Non-ECM engines = trouble free and easy maintenance.
http://www.californiatreeequipment.com/photos/tree_equipment/07-bb1890-1.html
http://www.californiatreeequipment.com/photos/tree_equipment/02-m2400-1.html


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 5, 2014)

CalTreeEquip said:


> You might get a better response under the equipment forum.
> Take a look at these. Non-ECM engines = trouble free and easy maintenance.
> http://www.californiatreeequipment.com/photos/tree_equipment/07-bb1890-1.html
> http://www.californiatreeequipment.com/photos/tree_equipment/02-m2400-1.html



I like that morbark your selling there nice setup like that with the tandem tire setup instead of the dual axles.

I wanted a tandem axle chipper so bad until I towed one around for about a year with regular buckets and f550 chip trucks. A 280xp is alot of chipper for a bucket ours is 300hp and it's like dragging a ocean liner sometimes.

That's why I ended up with the 750 hd it's in the 7k pound weight class I also bought it so I could get one of the last tier 3 engines.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 5, 2014)

I've seen some of the new vermeers out with gas chippers on 12" and above models here already. Guy said they were out of tier 3. When talking to terex they said the same thing, they are not sure what to do about the new tier 4 stuff. Skid steers everything is gonna be in trouble for a while.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Dec 5, 2014)

Ya, its going to be a while until they get the new technology right. Not to mention the cost of the things.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 5, 2014)

Oak Savanna said:


> I was chatting with the timberland guys at the TCIA expo. Nice people. If I went to them for a chipper I am afraid I would be towing it home with one of their grapple trucks!! They build some sweet set ups!


You mean a truck like this. Lol. I love my truck i got from timberland.


----------



## no tree to big (Dec 5, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> You mean a truck like this. Lol. I love my truck i got from timberland.


I think I see a scratch bro


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 5, 2014)

She's a work truck not a parade queen.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 5, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> You mean a truck like this. Lol. I love my truck i got from timberland.



Yes!!! Just like that one! She's a beauti! It's on my shopping list too! You even have the visa and MasterCard stickers on the belly box!! No pissin around!!!! Lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 5, 2014)

Oak Savanna said:


> Any one running one of these machines or know someone who is? My 15" Vermeer is getting up in hours and age and is starting to have issues here and there. Bought a 12" morbark this summer for a back up machine and really like it. I think the next one will be red also.



Got to check out the M18RX today. I would buy it. I guess most guys see that big chipper and that big price with only one in feed roller and instantly dismiss it. 
There is a reason for it though, it is under 10k lbs., 
Also got to demo the 'Chip Safe', cool idea.
Jeff


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 5, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Got to check out the M18RX today. I would buy it. I guess most guys see that big chipper and that big price with only one in feed roller and instantly dismiss it.
> There is a reason for it though, it is under 10k lbs.,
> Also got to demo the 'Chip Safe', cool idea.
> Jeff



Jeff, I appreciate your reply! I have noticed from some of your other posts that you guys run all morbark and that you know morbarks! I have been thinking about it and I think that is gonna be the machine of choice in the spring. Compare the weight to a 15R it's less than 1000lbs difference. One less feed roller means one less roller/motor/ hyd oil etc keeping the weight down. We don't have to licence our chippers here in Ontario, they are considered an "apperatus" so weight isn't an issue that way but on the other hand my trucks are dogs as it is with a full load on and chipper behind! I saw how the "chip safe" set up works at the TCIA expo. They had an electric motor powering a feed roller and the gloves and wrist band there to put on to show how it works. Kinda cool!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 6, 2014)

The only issue I have ever had with the single infeed roller is with short pieces of wood that are 10"+. By short I say 3' long or so. But all you have to do is open up the infeed roller a little and toss the piece in.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 6, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> The only issue I have ever had with the single infeed roller is with short pieces of wood that are 10"+. By short I say 3' long or so. But all you have to do is open up the infeed roller a little and toss the piece in.



Yep. Same deal with my 12" morbark. The short pieces wanna lift up as soon as they hit the feed roller then slam down on the table once it grabs. Just like you said use the lift cylinder and push it in.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 6, 2014)

We do so many ash trees anymore the bottom roller on our bandits constantly gets jammed up even with the trap door removed from the machine. I'm hoping that the single feed roller helps with this.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Seems like for the last year all we are chipper is bone dead wood that makes tons of dust and chips into shards that 0lug everything up.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 6, 2014)

mattfr12 said:


> Seems like for the last year all we are chipper is bone dead wood that makes tons of dust and chips into shards that 0lug everything up.



Same here. We have been doing a pile of dead ash for the past 2 years. We gotta blow out the air filters on the chippers almost everyday and replace them every 3 months or so. My Vermeer won't throw dry ash chips worth a s#it. The 12" morbark which is a disk chipper will pack every square inch of the chip truck. The thing that annoys me with the morbark is the rad is on an angle in the front and it sucks air in. All that dust from the ash will plug the rad causing the machine to over heat and shut down. The rad gets blown out every week or twice a week when chipping dead wood. It's like powder that comes out of there! I asked my dealer if we can reverse the fan and he is gonna look into it. The single feed wheel on the morbark will jam up with ash or oak chunks and it's kinda annoying but what can you do?!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh, I know nothing about the disc chippers, only drum.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh, I know nothing about the disc chippers, only drum.
> Jeff


 
You guys have always used drums? The only reason I ask is around here they were non existent up until the last few years. The Bartlett office I use to work out of is still all disk.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 10, 2014)

Disks work great for straight logs. Drums are faster and better at pulling in curvy brush and logs.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> So Matt what kind of new toys you got? Get back on whatja do!


Nothing to much terex 750hd chipper aND been tempted to bite the bullet on one of these fancy spider lifts. Probably gonna wait till the spring tho mostly clearing lots throughout this winter.

When the weather gets bad I'm gonna head into Canada to look at some of the stuff cord king is making. See if they have something in a decent price range that we can split large volumes of wood.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Disks work great for straight logs. Drums are faster and better at pulling in curvy brush and logs.



We run a 255xp disk on longer chip trucks because of how much farther it will throw the chips. Gave us the ability to chip into walking floor trailers.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 10, 2014)

mattfr12 said:


> You guys have always used drums? The only reason I ask is around here they were non existent up until the last few years. The Bartlett office I use to work out of is still all disk.



Yeah, never even seen a disc in action,, only drum.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 10, 2014)

mattfr12 said:


> You guys have always used drums? The only reason I ask is around here they were non existent up until the last few years. The Bartlett office I use to work out of is still all disk.



?????????????????????


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2014)

Self feeding drum chippers I'm not talking about chuck and ducks. For all the years I've messed with tree work everyone around here uses a disk very few drums. Line clearance guys we passed today all had 200xp bandits. Don't know why just seems to be the norm every other tree guy around all disk. I used one for the first time maybe 4 years ago at the paul bunyon show


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, never even seen a disc in action,, only drum.
> Jeff


You guys run good chippers I just don't have reliable service for morbark here. Closest guy is like 5 hours. Terex is like 4 blocks from my shop now.

A disk would only impress you if you were trying to pack a 40 yard box or bigger. I think they are pretty much going to be phased out.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 11, 2014)

My m18rx would easily fill a 40 yd box.


----------



## matdand (May 20, 2016)

Anyone running a Terex 750 on a daily basis? Any feedback?


----------



## Eq Broker (May 23, 2016)

Please understand that Terex has no closed their chipper division and they will no longer be making chippers.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------

